# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Will my frog die if I feed it too much?

## Craigthefrog1

Today when I got my frog out of it's enclosure, I found that he looked skinny. I feed him every 2 days but the last time I fed him he ate 3 crickets that are almost bigger than himself. Today I gave him 2. Will he die if I overfeed him? Please help before I give him like 10 crickets!

----------


## Carlos

Crickets should be sized same as distance between frogs eyes.  Larger crickets can cause impaction and hurt your frog. Depending on species and age; frogs can get overweight and it could be bad for them.  What frog and size are we discussing about?

----------


## demon amphibians

some species of frogs will eat themselves to death. Pacs and African bullfrogs are notorious for that. I have actually seen one do it. Impaction is one  risk of this the other is if a pac eats a mouse that is to big the mouse will rot in the frogs stomach before it can digest it. The bacteria from this is pretty much poison and will kill your frog, and fast. This can happen with snakes as well. The symptoms are that of impaction your frog will bloat up like a balloon. Impaction in some cases may be treated with warm water soaks. But if you have a rot situation there is nothing that can be done. Your frog may throw it up. But that is only a matter of luck and your frog may still die. Now this risk is not only with mice it is just the most common. Insects that are also to large can do this.

----------


## Craigthefrog1

Hi , 
My frog is a southern brown tree frog and he is only little - around 2.1 cm long.

----------


## Gail

posting pictures would be helping to determine a healthy size.

----------

